# TWC Local on the 8's



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well sources from another site are saying that tomorrow Dish network will release the Local on the 8's app to 25% of the interactive recievers. 

Reports are that 100% of the 721's will get this tomorrow.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is it the end of September already? 

Anyways ... from what is on E*'s website it looks like a cool feature.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Great... when will 100% of interactive receivers have it?

Is this also going to take until April 17th, 2007???


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

TWC is is showing signs of bandwidth starvation on my 721. Hope they fix that before they unleash this new APP.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope the 301 and 510 will get it today.


----------



## kennya (Oct 31, 2006)

Huh? Can someone explain this for us that do not know what this means?


----------



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

kennya said:


> Huh? Can someone explain this for us that do not know what this means?


Not absolutely sure, but I think It's the ability to do the "Local on the 8's " that is on the Weather Channel same as the Cable Company..feel free to correct if I am wrong..


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The Weather Channel has what is called Local on the 8s. On cable systems this provides the local conditions and forecast. Apparently something similar is coming to DiSH Network. Maybe today on some of the receivers which have interactive capability.


----------



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

What John said..here is a link to the information..(scroll down a little)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/itv/index.shtml


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmm ... I've posted that link enough that I thought I had it in my previous post in this thread.

Anyways, since the receiver has to do the work it won't be identical to the cable company's display. What you see on 214 TWC will be what you see on 214 TWC after this upgrade. But there will be an interactive version of the channel available via channel 100 (Dish Home) that will add the "local content" shown in the screen shots.

If you simply tune to 214 TWC you will get the normal channel until the "Local on the 8's" segment starts and you will get a popup for the interactive version.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

It looks like only the 721s are going to be receiving it today.


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

no. it is going to a total of 25%of ALL interactive recievers, but it is going to every 721. Also, Don't expect it until around 5pm ET. another site mentioned this, after getting off of a conversation with dish network officals.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

i know our 301s here won't be a part of the 25% but will be looking forward to getting twc local on the 8s when it does finally get to our recivers


----------



## kennya (Oct 31, 2006)

I have an 811 receiver, will this work on mine? 

I am really glad that they are doing this. I am right in the middle of tornado alley and the only thing I hated about jumping to sat was the locals on the 8.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

angiecopus said:


> i know our 301s here won't be a part of the 25% but will be looking forward to getting twc local on the 8s when it does finally get to our recivers


They may suprise us and have it on the 301s today I hope so because there is no mention when the remainig 75% will get the update.


----------



## DishRick (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it should be given to us poor souls who just had our distants yanked first!


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

folks, it is being released probeley as we speak, because I just checked the dish home interactive, and TWC weather IS, i repeat IS listed on my 322 reciever, however, it is telling me that it is still not avaible to use YET. I will be checking later to see, but it looks like it REALLY is being released today to the 25%.


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

jhamps10 said:


> folks, it is being released probeley as we speak, because I just checked the dish home interactive, and TWC weather IS, i repeat IS listed on my 322 reciever, however, it is telling me that it is still not avaible to use YET. I will be checking later to see, but it looks like it REALLY is being released today to the 25%.


I have the same on my 622.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Got it here .... Very nice.
It takes up a lot of screen space, but not too anoying.
It knew my zip code --- I wonder if it got that from "point dish".

It is NOT automatic while tuning to 214.
Now watching 214 directly and waiting for an 'eights'.
Edit: Apparently those triggers are not on yet.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry, didn't notice this thread before starting a new, I have the service on 100 only on 622.

Leon

update: as of 5:12 CST I now have it on my 510.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm not getting any extra info using my 411 Receiver, On channel 100 or 214.

When I got home from work the receiver did a restart and aquirring satelite download, do I need to do a Check Switch?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No reboot needed.

I don't believe they have made a change to 214 ... not even a link to the new app during the "on the eights" segment. Probably a good thing with the majority of receivers not seeing the change.

You should be able to go to channel 100 and select 2 (news and weather). The new app will be #1 on the list at the top. Press 1 and if you have access you'll get in. If you don't have access you will get a polite error. Try again later (or another day).


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

YEP, just found that on Channel 100. Not available in my area right now, I'm sure it is "Coming Soon" for me.
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

no it's just not available for your reciever yet. Today they were only releasing it to around 25% of all the interactive enabled recievers. Yes it is coming, I would say most likely in a few days, because people who are seeing this and don't have it will likely call dish network and ask why they don't have it yet.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Not available this evening on my 510. Will check on the 625 later.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> Got it here .... Very nice.
> It takes up a lot of screen space, but not too anoying.
> It knew my zip code --- I wonder if it got that from "point dish".]
> 
> JL, I heard that they get the zip code from the address of your account.


----------



## jhamps10 (Sep 27, 2005)

yes they get the zip code from the service address on the account. and yes it is changeable for those who are ""Movers"" and want to get their local info. Or so I've heard, I still don't have it available to me on my 322.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It was odd ... I tried it first on TV1 and got the setup download. Looked good (although I'd like a way to minimize the bar without exiting the app, and a way to exit to 214 or enter the interactive channel without going through DISH Home).

Then it was time to show the wife on TV2 ... and another setup download!
It is interesting just how separate TV2 is on the 622 ...


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

wow, that was a nice surprise when i got home from work and saw that they added twc local on the 8s on my 301.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The zip code it got for mt 721 was in DALLAS! None of the addresses or other info I have on my accounts are anywhere outside Ohio! It got the zip from the point dish screen which had a Dallas zip from when I was looking up satellite look-angles for a poster either here or in another forum.

Anyway, the 721 has the feature, my 501 doesn't. I do NOT get local on the 8s. I get the app through the incredibly slow-cumbersone and hard-to-navagate Open TV screen. I much rather just look at the weather-bug on my computer.

See ya
Tony


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

My 721 has it on ch 100. Neither the 622 nor the 510 have it yet.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got it on 100 but it says not available yet.It's on both my 301 and 510.What I'm waiting for is 214.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

My 508 has it, my 301 coming soon...


----------



## briana (Aug 9, 2005)

Have any 501's received it yet? I looked and it said "currently unavailable". Are they doing it only by specific people or by models?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Groups of receivers. Not all of any model (except 721s) should have it yet.


----------



## army1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Tim Lones said:


> What John said..here is a link to the information..(scroll down a little)
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/itv/index.shtml


nothing new there that has be there a while.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I have 2 VIP 211 receivers. I dont see anything about TWC on there yet, Does anyone know with 211's will get it?


----------



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

dahauss said:


> I have 2 VIP 211 receivers. I dont see anything about TWC on there yet, Does anyone know with 211's will get it?


I have a 211 and a 411, both have TWC in menu, but when I select it msg says "not yet available on this receiver, check back later"


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Which menu is it in? I have a menu that has the regular interactive weather and then the old weather channel where it just tunes to the channel.

Thanks..


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I just checked the living room receiver and it does say "feature not available". does anyone know when 211's will get it?


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

dahauss said:


> Which menu is it in? I have a menu that has the regular interactive weather and then the old weather channel where it just tunes to the channel.
> 
> Thanks..


It's under news and says Twc.I have it but unfortuanly it doesn't work yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Doesn't work" and "isn't available" are two different beasts.

E* is phasing it in ... some people have access, others don't.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

It works for me both at home and the office. :hurah:


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

just checked on my 625. TWC was the first menu choice under news this morning but now it has been moved to #5 under the news menu.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

The menu on my 301 has changed on channel 100.Under news items this morning Twc was 1 now it's 5 and it says Twc Weather.The instant weather one was number 2 this morning and is now number 1.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. Everything shifted back up to it's old position.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Works on my old 4900, not yet in my DVR 510.. Speed isn't too bad, but not as fast as my internet to my favorite local station's weather...


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, it's working on my 510, but I don't really see it being useful for me... I tend to hit weather.gov anyway.

Besides, it's saying it's 59 here... Weatherbug says 63... and my digital thermometer says 52.7... 

And nothing is different about local on the 8s... just that honkin' big thing taking up the bottom 1/3 of the screen, so you can only see the top of the regional radar, etc, that TWC runs anyway.

In other words... much ado about nothing, so far as I can see.

Useful, I suppose, for those without Internet...


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just tried on my receiver it says not avalable at this time-try back later-I have 622 so I hope they add it. Max.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Working nicely on my 622. Not yet available on my 501.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

dahauss said:


> I have 2 VIP 211 receivers. I dont see anything about TWC on there yet, Does anyone know with 211's will get it?


It work if you go right to the interactive channel 100. No special icon to select yet on TWC.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Will it be available on the 311 receiver?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Eventually


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

I have it in my ViP 211 . I can access the appication from channel 100 but I don't see any popups from channel 214 during local on 8's


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

max1 said:


> Just tried on my receiver it says not available at this time-try back later-I have 622 so I hope they add it. Max.


I believe you need to have "TV Enhancements" enabled in your setup menu for this to work. I could be wrong though.

I think it's a cool toy, but I doubt I will really use it very often.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The option is there, but not yet enabled on my 501... I keep checking every once in a while to see if I can select it yet but not so far.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Expect the rest of the receivers to get it in 2-3 weeks on channel 100.That's what dishnetwork told me in the email I sent them today.They also told me local on the 8's is coming soon but gave me no date.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

I recently checked my 2 -301 receivers and still have no "Select" feature yet for locals on the 8's on ch. 214 .. Is it suppose to be one of the software upgrades? I currently have P 3.44 Does anyone else have the "Select" feature available now?


----------



## icmoney (Jul 29, 2006)

I have 1 vip622 and I check for Locals on the 8's about once a week....nothing yet.:nono:


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Why TWC local on the 8's logo on the top right of the screen doesn't appear anymore? Only time I see the Interactive logos when they run commercials for the interactive guides only.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Its almost April '07 and still waiting for the interactive locals on the 8's. Does anyone else able to do the locals on the 8's or still waiting like I am? :nono2:


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

MSoper72 said:


> Its almost April '07 and still waiting for the interactive locals on the 8's. Does anyone else able to do the locals on the 8's or still waiting like I am? :nono2:


if its that important..move back to cable


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> if its that important..move back to cable


No thanks. I'll stay with E*


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Disappointing if it requires me to start the interactive version. It's very slow to start and I could boot my laptop and goto weather.com faster.



James Long said:


> Hmmm ... I've posted that link enough that I thought I had it in my previous post in this thread.
> 
> Anyways, since the receiver has to do the work it won't be identical to the cable company's display. What you see on 214 TWC will be what you see on 214 TWC after this upgrade. But there will be an interactive version of the channel available via channel 100 (Dish Home) that will add the "local content" shown in the screen shots.
> 
> If you simply tune to 214 TWC you will get the normal channel until the "Local on the 8's" segment starts and you will get a popup for the interactive version.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tommiet said:


> Disappointing if it requires me to start the interactive version. It's very slow to start and I could boot my laptop and goto weather.com faster.


I'm not sure how they are going to make the application start any faster ... perhaps a longer delay when first loading the channel? That would be a negative as well.

When this is fully implemented there will be system wide alerts for weather problems in your area (an icon that pops up regardless of the channel you are tuned to). I don't know the details (such as being able to disable the alerts). There is more to this system than just weather on the 8's.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Someone said that this is on dishes website where it says now available even thou it isn't.Where is that on the website?I go to dishnetwork.com and I don't see it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish Network -> Interactive TV ->Select News and Weather and click more

The Instant Weather application has a Learn More link...Get your local weather information with the touch of a button from the most trusted name in weather forecasting, The Weather Channel! For the first time ever, satellite viewers can get "Local on the 8s" weather information! Just press select on your remote when you see the special trigger icon located on The Weather Channel (channel 214). You can also access you local weather whenever you want by going to DishHOME (channel 100) and selecting "TWC Weather" under the 'News' category. It's accessible 24 hours a day, 7 days a week!

TWC Weather introduces DISH Network subscribers to a rich set of weather information from over 19,000 cities and over 33,000 zip codes throughout the US, Puerto Rico, and the US Virgin Islands. Get Current Conditions, Regional Radar Maps, Short Term Forecast, 5-Day Extended Forecast, select A New City based on zip code or city listing.

Take control of your weather anytime, with DISH Network and The Weather Channel!​This is the part that has not yet been released: "_*Just press select on your remote when you see the special trigger icon located on The Weather Channel (channel 214).*_" To the best of my reading the "local on the 8's" feature on E* is NOT some automatic overlay that triggers itself on the 8's (as done on local cable) but a 24/7 interactive feature that has a link available on the 8's or always on the channel 100 menus. Just like those "to subscribe to Starz!" type popups you see during some commercials on E*.

There is a "weather alert" icon feature that is also coming ... something that will appear regardless of channel to alert you to read weather alert information. Selecting the icon when displayed will give you an alert similar to the way the cable TWC weather alerts interrupt the feed with warning screens. That is beyond the "on the 8's" feature, which is just the forecasts on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> There is a "weather alert" icon feature that is also coming ... something that will appear regardless of channel to alert you to read weather alert information. Selecting the icon when displayed will give you an alert similar to the way the cable TWC weather alerts interrupt the feed with warning screens. That is beyond the "on the 8's" feature, which is just the forecasts on the bottom of the screen.


Aw CRAPPP!!!! More junk on the screen to tell you IT'S GOING TO RAIN! I really understand the need for emergency notification. But the word "emergency" has lost its meaning when it comes to weather. 
Emergency means there is a tornado on the ground NOW Take cover. Emergency means there is a force 1 or higher hurricane within 24-48 hours of striking the immediate area. Take all necessary precautions or evacuate.
Emergency means there is a flood iminent in areas that DONT flood every time it rains hard.
Emergency means there has been a train derailment in your area and there is a deadly toxic gas spill.

Emergency does NOT mean there is a thunderstorm that MIGHT be coming sometime this summer.
Emergency does NOT mean there is a cloud in the sky that might turn ugly and you might get wet.
Emergency does NOT mean it's going to be windy and you might have to clean your yard of leaves tomorrow!
Emergency does NOT mean that it rained last night and the creek in your back yard is going to flood your basement again as it does every time it rains hard.

I just hope there is a way to disable this "emergency alert" for those of us who know how to look out a window and use our heads every once in a while.


----------



## bacchus101 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am hoping that the local on the 8's is not tied to "enhancements option".........(which of course it will be)

I have had that annoying crap disabled forever and want to try out the weather stuff when it is ready in 2009 .......but I think the cost, annoyance, might be to high.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> Aw CRAPPP!!!! More junk on the screen to tell you IT'S GOING TO RAIN! I really understand the need for emergency notification. But the word "emergency" has lost its meaning when it comes to weather.


I agree. It's more the NWS' fault than the Weather Channel. I had one of those emergency weather radios for a while and ended up turning it off after being jarred awake several times to be notified of a Winter Weather Watch or a Flood watch (when I don't live in an area that suffers flooding). I would only want it to wake me for a Tornado Warning or nuclear explosion (maybe blink for other watches & warnings). Weatherunderground.com can text you for just the watches/warnings/statements/updates that you want to receive (you can even set it up to receive different messages at different times of the day). It costs $5/yr.

Back to topic (sorry): Ideally, when the warning feature is rolled out, you should be able to select which watches/warnings/statements/updates you would like to get. Also, I hope that if you do get a warning pop up on your screen, you can tell it to go away and it doesn't remain on the screen.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

bacchus101 said:


> I am hoping that the local on the 8's is not tied to "enhancements option".........(which of course it will be)
> 
> I have had that annoying crap disabled forever and want to try out the weather stuff when it is ready in 2009 .......but I think the cost, annoyance, might be to high.


So you think it will be ready in 2009.I hope we don't have to wait that long.I have it from a very good source that it is coming in May.It will first hit the 622's or 6 somethings and the rest will get it after that.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

TNGTony,

That is a ridiculous mis-characterization of the weather alerts that are issued by the NWS. When you turn off the warnings, I hope you don't blame anybody when someone gets hurt. When I was on cable there were NO local warnings that weren't important to know about.

Pat


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

Received the new l4.01 for one of my 622s. When I went to interactive , channel 100, and selected news then 5 the weather channel option , I received a password screen. Since I never had set a password , I skiped entry and clicked ok. An error screen came up. I can no longer get to use this feature. I called E* and they are researching it. Anyone else getting this password request?? My other 622 does not ask for a password with l366.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Use your normal "locks" password.

Not sure why it does this. I had CNN come up locked and require a password when it first came on my receivers. Yep, I reported it.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> Use your normal "locks" password.
> 
> Not sure why it does this. I had CNN come up locked and require a password when it first came on my receivers. Yep, I reported it.


I never set one. My system is unlocked.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Its May '07 and still no word if Locals on the 8's will be available on ch.214 anytime soon. :sleeping:


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes there is... it'll be June now.


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

How late in June do you know?


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

TWC on Dish Interactive keeps rebooting my DVR 510. Resets to Sat 119 TP 6. Who needs Local on the 8's when the TWC on Dish Interactive is a parasite!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tommiet said:


> Disappointing if it requires me to start the interactive version. It's very slow to start and I could boot my laptop and goto weather.com faster.


IMHO they should stop developing it. It's slooooooooow and I never bother with it. I forget it's there.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

sharklover said:


> How late in June do you know?


Now THAT I have no idea. It'll probably be delayed anyway...:lol:


----------



## sharklover (Oct 1, 2006)

satexplorer said:


> TWC on Dish Interactive keeps rebooting my DVR 510. Resets to Sat 119 TP 6. Who needs Local on the 8's when the TWC on Dish Interactive is a parasite!


My 510 does that sometimes.I emailed dishnetwork and they told me there working on a software upgrade but don't know when it will be available.


----------

